# Tom Barr in OH, Sept 25th



## plantbrain

Apparently, I am speaking at www.gcas.org meeting there in Cincy Sept 25th, Sunday.

John is commuting down from Indy so if folks wanna car pool, they may.

It looks more like as fish club but if a strong plant bunch(SWOAPE) decides they'd like a special presentation, we can certainly work one in there.
You guys pick the topic/s.

I can do this prior to the main meeting, or Sat, Sept 24th in the evening etc.
Got funny tank issues? Drag me over over the weekend at some point.

regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## MatPat

plantbrain said:


> Apparently, I am speaking at www.gcas.org meeting there in Cincy Sept 25th, Sunday. It looks more like as fish club but if a strong plant bunch(SWOAPE) decides they'd like a special presentation, we can certainly work one in there.


Some of us have been looking forward to this GCAS meeting since early in the year. GCAS is mainly a fish club but they have a good Horticulture Awards Program. Though I'm not sure if any of the SWOAPE members participate in it. I don't know if I would call us a "strong" plant bunch but we are growing  We would be more than willing to have you give us a presentation.



plantbrain said:


> You guys pick the topic/s. I can do this prior to the main meeting, or Sat, Sept 24th in the evening etc. Got funny tank issues? Drag me over over the weekend at some point.


I'll get with the others in the group and see if we can pick a topic or two and set a place and time. I'm sure we all have a tank issue or two we could use some help on  Thanks for the offer Tom!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Ive got issues all right.  

After using your fert method for low light tanks, only issue i now is Cyanobateria. The sources is unknown. A three day black out helped, but after a month and a half...its coming back... ](*,)


----------



## Troy McClure

Save your questions!

I can predict what Tom will say to "the source is unknown" - the spores/bacteria are everywhere. Airborn. They get in no matter what. Whether they have a chance to thrive is another issue.

Tom recommends blackouts, but you could also try Maracyn. The main thing is to keep those nitrates up!


----------



## molurus73

That is awesome. I can have a whole bunch of questions for you when you get here. I will even buy your steak Tom. This is an awesome opportunity for us. Maybe we could have a small get together on Sat evening.


----------



## plantbrain

Sounds good, I don't eat beef, but them Discus do look might tasty


So I'll come up with a few things for you all and then do a more general meeting presentation at the Society on Sun.

Sun AM I think I can go around to folk's tanks and do some fixing.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat

plantbrain said:


> Sounds good, I don't eat beef, but them Discus do look might tasty


I don't know how big Jim's Discus are but mine would hardly be an appetizer at this point. Maybe between both of us...


----------



## molurus73

I have 8 Discus. You have 3. We should be able to hook up some nice appetizers at least. Maybe some crab stuffed Discus on a bed of mushroom and pea risotto, with sauted asparagus.... sorry. Work flashbacks. 

I would gladly welcome you in to do some fixin'. That would be awesome. I might actually have a decent tank by then.


----------



## Troy McClure

Discus burgers? booo....  

A Saturday night cookout/meeting sounds great to me. I prefer not to eat beef either, but I'm all for some grilled chicken and veggies! Oh, can't forget the mac 'n cheese either.

Tom, do you live in Kentucky? Indiana?


----------



## plantbrain

I was born in Lexington, KY, grew up in Bloomington, IN.
I live in CA near the Bay area. 

Dead bird sounds good. 2 legs or no legs works well.
Not a moral thing, I just lost the taste after working at a meat cutter for 12 years. Now I'm a professor, go figure...........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Discus burgers? booo....


I agree, that would be like eating at Micky Dees, a lot of bun and not much meat


----------



## PondPimp

Troy McClure said:


> Tom, do you live in Kentucky? Indiana?


Tom lives in a secret island lair... Volcanos, flying monkeys, stuff like that.

Hehehe And yeah, Im heading in from Indy, possibly with a few other CCAC members. 

Jonathan...


----------



## plantbrain

Bring em on down and perhaps folks can meet up if they want Sunday eariler or Sat even?

I'll bring a DIY reactor and show folks those so you all will make your own and put plans all over the web for the little buggers.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

Ken might not be able to swing the meeting in OH, I'll have to wait to hear back from them, they got word you folks might have a little get together etc, and wanted to see about sharing the $ for the flight, Ken apparently assumed I lived nearby in KY/IN and could drive, I live in CA.

So it's not a 50-80$ gas expense etc. 
The group here does not have a membership fee, treasury etc, I let him know that also.

I'll let you folks know when I know. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## PondPimp

Tell Ken I said he's a slacker, even if he does have a nice basement. 

Ill donate $20 to the cause. Who else?

We can also share a room again if that helps as we will need one as well. 

Jonathan...


----------



## plantbrain

I think you folks here are doing more and helping out $$ wise, BBQ, letting stay at the place etc. The other group? All I'm asking is the flight cost.
Nothing else.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat

Ahhh, Ken is the Program/Speaker Chair at GCAS...I didn't know who you were talking about at first. I've been a bit lost in the past couple of threads but it is starting to click now  

I wonder why Ken or one of the other officers at GCAS wouldn't have contacted us about sharing the cost instead of contacting you about it? That doesn't make much sense to me. They know we are a new club with no annual dues and they at least know how to contact me if no one else!

You are right, we have no officers and definately no budget for this type of thing  We're just a bunch of folks who like to get together once a month and BS about plants. I know of a few GCAS folks that have been here reading these threads so word of your trip to see us probably got out! Word travels quick around here I guess  

I know a lot of folks have been looking forward to your trip here. Folks are coming from Indy, Columbus, and probably from KY as well for this GCAS meeting. I'd hate to be the one at GCAS who has to let everyone know your trip is cancelled! 

We have a meeting this Saturday afternoon and I'm sure the content of this thread will come up! Hopefully we will have good attendance at this meeting and you will have heard from Ken by then. We've already done a bit of planning for the Saturday Cookout so it will probably go on as scheduled since Saturday is our normal meeting day  

Jonathan, you're still welcome to come to our BBQ on Saturday. I was looking forward to the spinach dip!


----------



## PondPimp

We'll be there with spinach dip. 

Im sure Ken is doing what he can, it's always fun trying to make it all work out. We got a tour of his basement while "Driving Mr Grimes" to a GCAS meeting last year. 

If all else fails, I can probably get Tom here for about $50 as long as he doesnt mind being refered to as "Pond equipment" and isnt closterphobic, or afraid of long periods of darkness. Hehehe UPS tracking #hydrillakilla 

Jonathan...


----------



## MatPat

Ken from GCAS just contacted me about trying to work out some details of Tom's trip to the Cinci area. 

I will hopefully have a little more info in time for our monthly meeting tomorrow so maybe we can add this to tomorrow's agenda.


----------

